# Non si installa g-wrap [Risolto]

## canduc17

Devo installare g-wrap-1.9.6-r3, ma mi da questo errore:

```
candesktop denemo # emerge -v g-wrap

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/g-wrap-1.9.6-r3  0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/g-wrap-1.9.6-r3 to /

 * g-wrap-1.9.6.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking g-wrap-1.9.6.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking g-wrap-1.9.6.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/g-wrap-1.9.6-r3/work

 * Applying g-wrap-1.9.6_glib_automagic.patch ...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying libffi_automagic.patch ...                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/g-wrap-1.9.6-r3/work/g-wrap-1.9.6/libffi' ...

 * Running aclocal -I .. -I ../config -I /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/g-wrap-1.9.6-r3/work/g-wrap-1.9.6/m4 ...                                                              [ !! ]

 * Failed Running aclocal !

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/g-wrap-1.9.6-r3/temp/aclocal-11406.out

 *

 * ERROR: dev-libs/g-wrap-1.9.6-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2556:  Called eautoreconf

 *             environment, line  856:  Called eautoreconf

 *             environment, line  864:  Called eaclocal

 *             environment, line  803:  Called autotools_run_tool 'src_unpack' 'src_unpack' 'aclocal' '-I' '..' '-I' '../config'

 *             environment, line  358:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed Running aclocal !

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/g-wrap-1.9.6-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/g-wrap-1.9.6-r3/temp/environment'.
```

Come posso fare?

----------

## djinnZ

 *Quote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/g-wrap-1.9.6-r3/temp/aclocal-11406.out 

 iniziare a guardare qual è l'errore non sarebbe male.

----------

## canduc17

```
candesktop canduc # cat /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/g-wrap-1.9.6-r3/temp/aclocal-11406.out

***** aclocal *****

***** aclocal -I .. -I ../config -I /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/g-wrap-1.9.6-r3/work/g-wrap-1.9.6/m4

aclocal-1.10: couldn't open directory `../config': No such file or directory
```

...ok, ma il percorso assoluto di questa directory quale dovrebbe essere? Così la creo...

----------

## djinnZ

 *Quote:*   

> Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/g-wrap-1.9.6-r3/work/g-wrap-1.9.6/libffi' ...
> 
>  * Running aclocal -I .. -I ../config -I /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/g-wrap-1.9.6-r3/work/g-wrap-1.9.6/m4

 da quel che leggo /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/g-wrap-1.9.6-r3/work/g-wrap-1.9.6/config

non capisco (e non posso verificare) ma mi sa di bug

----------

## canduc17

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ...mi sa di bug

 Infatti...ho risolto usando l'ebuild postato qui.

Grazie mille djinnZ!

----------

